# Medical Forms requirement BI-806 and BI-811



## sagar525 (Apr 7, 2014)

Hello,

I am from Pune and visited South African consulate at Mumbai last month for application of my critical skills category visa. All the documents were proper but the lady at the Consulate said that they have dis-continued using forms BI-806 and BI-811. Now they need a certificate of fitness from any doctor of my choice and also a report of chest X-Ray. When I inquired back at South Africa, I came to know that these forms are not dis-continued and still being used. Now I am confused how do I proceed with my application. Can anyone help or did anyone had similar experience recently? Also it would be great if anyone could share their experience of getting visa in Critical Skills category.

Thanks in advance,
Regards,
Sagar.


----------



## Ylaw (Nov 26, 2014)

They are still being used. Suggest you hand in the BI forms along with letters/reports from the doctor and X-ray and insist they take it all -- that way you can't go wrong.


----------



## Telix (Jan 31, 2014)

Sagar,

Could let me know what all documents you have submitted in the consulate?
Even I have started collecting few documents.


----------



## sagar525 (Apr 7, 2014)

*Document List*



Telix said:


> Sagar,
> 
> Could let me know what all documents you have submitted in the consulate?
> Even I have started collecting few documents.


Here is the list:

Complete DHA 1738 Form
Police Clearance Certificate (from passport office)
Medical Fitness certificate from doctor
Chest X-Ray report from radiologist
SAQA certificate
Confirmation of registration with concerned professional body in SA. 
Your CV highlighting the critical skill
Your degree certificates and transcripts
Professional Certifications if any
Unabridged Birth certificate in English
Marriage certificate (if applicable)
Copy of passsport alongwith visa pages
If you have the job offer in SA then - Appointment letter, letter of undertaking from the employer.
Experience / Recommendation letters from previous employers 
2 photos (white background, 80% face covered 4.5*3.5)
DD of INR 9080


----------



## Telix (Jan 31, 2014)

Hi Sagar,

I don't have job offer.Do I need to show any proof of funds?


----------



## sagar525 (Apr 7, 2014)

Telix said:


> Hi Sagar,
> 
> I don't have job offer.Do I need to show any proof of funds?


In that case I think you need to pay Repatriation/Assurance Deposit – INR 40,000.

But would suggest to confirm this with Consulate before your visit.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

sagar525 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am from Pune and visited South African consulate at Mumbai last month for application of my critical skills category visa. All the documents were proper but the lady at the Consulate said that they have dis-continued using forms BI-806 and BI-811. Now they need a certificate of fitness from any doctor of my choice and also a report of chest X-Ray. When I inquired back at South Africa, I came to know that these forms are not dis-continued and still being used. Now I am confused how do I proceed with my application. Can anyone help or did anyone had similar experience recently? Also it would be great if anyone could share their experience of getting visa in Critical Skills category.
> 
> ...


Hi Sagar525,

In the new regulations that were published on the 22 May 2014, they have not included the Radiological BI-806 or Medical BI-811 forms. The new application form for a temporary residency visa also only requests a medical and a radiological report. They are most definitely still being used in SA, however, technically speaking the SA Embassy can request a similar type document. 
Also under the definitions of a medical and radiological report in the new regulations, they do not specifically mention the BI-806 or the BI-811 forms. 

Please let me know how the application goes.


----------

